# Aquatics and Exotics in Mt. Healthy: Amano shrimp



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I talked on the phone briefly with Jason at Aquatics and Exotics (my favorite local shop) and asked about doing a group order for Caridina japonica and he said this is a definite possibility. I know some of you are interested getting some. He said off the top of his head that he usually charges around $2 each and with a larger quantity there would be a lower price. I told him we would probably be up for at least 200. I've not been very impressed with their algae eating prowess, but I need something and I'm not very good at keeping Otto cats alive. I think I'd go for at least 60 shrimp.

Anyway, please let me know soon if you're interested, I'd like to get this done soon.

On another subject, he said he'd think about cooperating with us on a display tank. No specifics yet.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would be up for about 50 shrimp or so and if the price is low enough, maybe even 100! I wonder how many we would need to get a good discount? I do think the Cherry Reds are a bit better at eating algae but they are usually priced higher due to their color. The Amanos are at least twice the size as the Cherry Reds which is good for people with larger fish also. 

The tank deal sounds good. I meant to get up that way this past weekend but ran out of time on Saturday. Maybe I can make it this Sunday either before or after the meeting at Rob's. Anyone else interested in stopping by A&E after the meeting?


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I may be interested in some cherry reds (15-20 at most) since many of mine died off. I know its not ammano shrimp, but if that helps with the deal any let me know. 

I know the ammanos are breedable, but they are tougher than the cherry reds. I'm looking for something I can easily breed. 

I may also be interested in a few other things depending on what he has availible and when it will ship.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jonathan,

I asked about Cherry Reds, but Jason said his supplier sells them for a much higher price and he charges 4.99 for them, so it doesn't seem plausible. I'd like some of them also.

There's an on-line source that lists them for $2.50 ea.:

http://www.petshrimp.com/store.html

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll work a bit harder on getting my Cherry Reds breeding again. I just need to start feeding them more and once they get "fat and happy" they will be little breeding machines


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I would love to get some Reds since they supposedly dine on BBA, so rev 'em up.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Never had a cherry red eat bba.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

My cherry reds are breeding. We'll see when I have fry visible.


----------

